# Hunting Lease Insurance



## mr4shootin (Feb 9, 2009)

Can anybody recommend a reputable company to purchase hunting lease insurance from?


----------



## gadeerwoman (Feb 9, 2009)

Davis Garvin


----------



## Beulah Land Hunting Club (Mar 31, 2009)

*looking for the same*

I heard QDMA was the place????


mr4shootin said:


> Can anybody recommend a reputable company to purchase hunting lease insurance from?


----------



## gtjackson (Apr 1, 2009)

I've got the same problem. I've been leasing 250 acres for me and my brother to hunt on for several years, and we've always just included a release of liability in the lease. This year, the owner has mentioned hunt club insurance. Best price I've found is over 300 dollars for hunt club insurance, since most want a minumum fee of $200, plus additional for owner (or owners) coverage, plus owner and hunt club have to join the organization (QDMA, etc). That seems a bit high for 2 people hunting 250 acres. Is there some other alternative to provide the landowner the liability coverage they want? Umberella policy in landowner's name, Landowner Liability Insurance?


----------



## tcward (Apr 1, 2009)

Contact Buckmasters.


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 19, 2009)

find out who the owners have ins with n try that ..


----------



## BAPres (Aug 10, 2009)

NRA Endorsed Insurance Programs through Lockton Risk Services PO Box 410679 Kansas City, MO 64141  Phone 877-487-5407.  "A" rated company.  Our policy for 3000 acres and 36 members id costing us about $850 to $900 per year for $1,000,000 liability plus extras.


----------



## mr4shootin (Aug 10, 2009)

This is an old thread.I now have insurance through Outdoor Insurance Group.It was the best price I could find at $250.00 per year.


http://www.oigcorp.com/index.html


----------

